# Fair City is not on RTE Player anymore?



## nolo77 (4 Feb 2010)

I hope I'm posting in the right forum. Mods - feel free to move this if I'm wrong!   

Can anyone shed any light on this mystery?  A friend of mine used to catch up with Fair City online but now it doesn't appear on the Player any more. She's not sure how long it's been gone. There is other Irish drama available so, why not Fair city?

We did click on the "contact us" button on the player today and queried it  but just got an out-of-office reply with a link to their FAQs!


----------



## RonanC (4 Feb 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## nolo77 (4 Feb 2010)

Thank you very much, RonanC! That explains it.


----------



## Yeager (4 Feb 2010)

Was on it last night and there are lots of shows missing. Pity as this was one of the decent thing RTE had done in recent times.


----------



## Frank (4 Feb 2010)

I thought RTE had seen the light and binned the awful crap that is fair city.

Ah well one can but dream.


----------



## becky (4 Feb 2010)

Yeager said:


> Was on it last night and there are lots of shows missing. Pity as this was one of the decent thing RTE had done in recent times.


 Have to disagree with you there. It's okay but not must see TV like RAW for example.  I do watch it from time to time in the hope I will get to see Leo knocking over the whole set.


----------



## Yeager (4 Feb 2010)

Just to clear something up folks.

When I used the word decent above I was referring strictly to The RTE Player and not Fair City. The latter is rubbish and a waste of tax payers money that would be better spent filling in the pot holes on the raods.

I was not commending Fairly Shi!!y in any way!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Feb 2010)

Folks  - please don't take threads off topic.

Go to Letting off steam if that's what you want to do


----------

